# Put the CAGS eliminator in today and have 2 regrets



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

First is that I didnt do it sooner. It has been laying on a shelf for two months, but was waiting for a nice day to do it.

Second is that I got married at 38. Should have waited till 40 :rofl: Thats what I told my friends 12 year old son last week.


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

What is a CAGS eliminator?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

JTYLER1604 said:


> What is a CAGS eliminator?


Computer Aided Gear Selector (CAGS). In other words, gets rid of that STUPID, Obnoxious, Moronic forced shift from 1st to 4th when going slow.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Complain all you want. It saved us $1300 in gas guzzler taxes and its simple enough to defeat.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

After learning about that feature, I noticed that as long as I shift into 2nd at 20 mph or 3000 rpm it does not happen. If I find myself shifting before that 20 mph I go from 1st to 3rd without skipping a beat. patooooooey on the gas guzzler tax. They should have special taxes on the junk that is out there on the roads.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> After learning about that feature, I noticed that as long as I shift into 2nd at 20 mph or 3000 rpm it does not happen. If I find myself shifting before that 20 mph I go from 1st to 3rd without skipping a beat.












I also notice that when I step on the tall pedal on the right, stationary things in front of my car get bigger.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Taking CAGS out in software is another good option.


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

Groucho said:


> I also notice that when I step on the tall pedal on the right, stationary things in front of my car get bigger.


OMG!!! I think I'm saving that one for a while...... :cheers :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I also notice that when I step on the tall pedal on the right, stationary things in front of my car get bigger.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: btw, I'm stealing your picture!!


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

Where do you get it/how much, I've been thinking about it for a long time.


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm sure slp has it, go to google and type in cags. this has been used on the F-Body (and I think vette) for years.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

One of my wife's co workers. Her husband is a manager at SK speed. It was very convenient for me. He gave it to his wife who gave it to my wife who gave it to me. who told two friends that told to friends...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm out of stock right now, but I sell them for 29.95 (SLP)..... :cheers


----------



## The Batman (Apr 10, 2005)

AmesGTO said:


> Taking CAGS out in software is another good option.


On my '94 Camaro, it was so easy to turn off CAGS, it was as if the engineers deliberately made it an easy 15 minute job. All I had to do was pull the computer and disconnect two wires. Turned off CAGS, turned off the CAGS shift light. An error flag was raised, but the flag didn't turn on the check-engine light. I bet the lawyers put a stop to making it so easy.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

It's still pretty easy. $0.99 for a pack of resistors from Radio Shack, unplug the wire to the solenoid on the transmission case, stick one of the resistors into the end of the wire, (simulating the transmission), tape up the end of the wire with the resistor in it. CAGS eliminated.

There are pics and instructions on here somewhere, or at LS1.com. Took me less than 15mins, and it works perfectly. The display still pops up at those times the CAGS would have screwed up your shift, but that doesn't bother me, and I hardly ever see it.


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

Here is a link to some stuff I researched...

All I need to know is where is the plug located for this on the LS2?

http://www.ls1camaro.net/sections.php?op=viewarticle&artid=61

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog_name=CTLG&product_id=271-1121


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTOOOOOH said:


> Here is a link to some stuff I researched...
> 
> All I need to know is where is the plug located for this on the LS2?
> 
> ...


D/S of car beside trans....


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

why do you guys make such a fuss about the CAGS, I have had my CAGS eliminator my whole life and never had a problem with it, all I do is make to the go fast pedal go a little faster


----------



## daveinsa (Jun 3, 2005)

I should get mine by the end of the week. Bought it from PFYC.com

Dave


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> I have had my CAGS eliminator my whole life


Your whole life?

What are you, six? How do you reach the pedals?


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Braman'sGTO said:


> why do you guys make such a fuss about the CAGS, I have had my CAGS eliminator my whole life and never had a problem with it, all I do is make to the go fast pedal go a little faster


CAGS sucks, it can make for some bad shifting right in the middle of intersections.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Your whole life?
> 
> What are you, six? How do you reach the pedals?


LOL, In his defense I think he meant his right foot. :rofl:


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Your whole life?
> 
> What are you, six? How do you reach the pedals?



I just have a freakishly large third leg


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

*No Comment*


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Tom said:


> First is that I didnt do it sooner. It has been laying on a shelf for two months, but was waiting for a nice day to do it.
> 
> Second is that I got married at 38. Should have waited till 40 :rofl: Thats what I told my friends 12 year old son last week.


 :lol: 

Great post Tom! :cheers


----------



## GTOOOOOH (May 26, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> D/S of car beside trans....


D/S?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

GTOOOOOH said:


> D/S?


drivers side. not dis side as opposed to dat side.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom said:


> drivers side. not dis side as opposed to dat side.


 :lol: ....thanks for clarifying...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Tom said:


> drivers side. not dis side as opposed to dat side.


Now is that the original drivers side, which would be the right side of the car, or the current drivers side. Current as in the one for America now, which would be the left side. Unless you were looking at the car then that would be reversed. Oh, to he** with it I'll find it.


----------



## Nightshifter (Jun 11, 2005)

patooooooey on the gas guzzler tax. They should have special taxes on the junk that is out there on the roads.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, like MUSTANG TAX

You're taxed 1300.00 just for a buying a Mustang  HAHA!

Sorry, but if i throw a rock in my town, most likely i'll hit a mustang. Everyone and their aunt & uncle own one. There are only 2 Goats in town.

A Red 04 and my Silver 05. Must be a few hundred Stangs... Geesh!


----------

